# Vagrant Queen



## REBerg (May 8, 2020)

I just watched the first episode of this Syfy series and loved it.
I thought that my reaction might be due to my low entertainment standards, but the show seems to be fairly well received by fans and critics. It premiered March 27 and is scheduled to wrap up May 21,  so I'll be catching up on demand.
Fun watching for the virus homebound.


----------



## BAYLOR (May 8, 2020)

It's both strange and entertaining.


----------



## Rodders (May 9, 2020)

I've not seen it yet, but  did see something the other day which made me think that this is right up my ally.


----------



## REBerg (May 11, 2020)

Caught up through sixth episode, with two left to to air.
Episodes three and four were mysteriously missing on my cable service, but I found them on the Syfy site.
The series has a cartoonish quality that find appealing, and the writing frequently sparkles.
I'm already wondering if Syfy plans to continue the show.


----------



## BAYLOR (May 11, 2020)

REBerg said:


> Caught up through sixth episode, with two left to to air.
> Episodes three and four were mysteriously missing on my cable service, but I found them on the Syfy site.
> The series has a cartoonish quality that find appealing, and the writing frequently sparkles.
> I'm already wondering if Syfy plans to continue the show.



Who knows , they might continue it.


----------



## Rodders (May 11, 2020)

I hope so. Killjoys has finished now, and I was really disappointed that Dark Matter didn't get a decent finish. (Good show, that.) 

So, can I just watch these on the SyFy web site?


----------



## BAYLOR (May 11, 2020)

Rodders said:


> I hope so. Killjoys has finished now, and I was really disappointed that Dark Matter didn't get a decent finish. (Good show, that.)
> 
> So, can I just watch these on the SyFy web site?



Had Dark Matter continued  they were going to do a crossover with Killjoys .


----------



## REBerg (May 11, 2020)

Rodders said:


> I hope so. Killjoys has finished now, and I was really disappointed that Dark Matter didn't get a decent finish. (Good show, that.)
> 
> So, can I just watch these on the SyFy web site?


Maybe. They ask for a service provider log-in, which didn't work with Chrome but did with Edge.


----------



## Rodders (May 11, 2020)

I'm not sure I like the idea of a Darkmatter/Killjoys crossover episodes.

I'll try tonight for the Vagrant Queen.


----------



## REBerg (May 11, 2020)

I had become disenchanted with _Dark Matter _as it developed. The Blink Drive had revived my interest, and then (in a blink ) it was all over.


----------



## Trollheart (Jun 15, 2020)

I've only watched episode one but I loved it. Definitely had a Killjoys vibe for me. Have the whole season now so must put the time aside to watch it. And about a hundred other shows...


----------



## Rodders (Oct 21, 2020)

Bumping this. I tried to view it on SyFY’s website, but it asked me for a login. I don’t suppose I’d be able to find it on Amazon Prime?


----------



## REBerg (Oct 21, 2020)

Looks like they've got it, but not free with Prime. Here, the series can be purchased for $14.99 HD; $9.99, SD.


----------



## Rodders (Oct 21, 2020)

thanks Reberg. I kinda resent paying for Prime already and then paying again for something. I have a few other bits to watch frost, so maybe I will wait.


----------



## REBerg (Oct 21, 2020)

Yeah. I'm shelling out monthly fees for services I don't use a lot -- single show interests.
Availability probably rests on who has rights to what, where and when. Maybe it will appear free when it's gone through all its other windows.


----------



## Rodders (Jun 2, 2021)

Bumping this. I bought the BlueRay today. (I figured that if i have to pay to stream, i might as well buy a physical copy. I figured i'd watch it after i finish Humans. 

Maybe it's just me being childish, but i do enjoy some spaceships in my Sci-Fi.


----------



## Rodders (Aug 19, 2021)

So i Binged this today and had to say it was better than i expected.

It started out pretty averagely. Clearly a very low budget show, the acting was fair to middling and it was quite often played for laughs. (The whole "Not yours" joke wore thin after the first time i saw it.) After a few episodes, the actors and writers really got into their stride and it got a lot better. The episode that pastiched Clue was especially good. The cast were quite likable with Commander Lazaro ending up being a pretty decent bad guy and he was definitely the most improved character. With the exception of what i'd consider a minor cliff hanger, i thought the series ended well. 

I liked the slow motion/bullet time kind of thing that each episode had.

Has anyone read the comic this was based on?


----------

